# Neighbour's Cat attacking our cat



## bob280784 (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

I am posting here for the first time to try to get some help with our cat. She is called Tillie, a 2 year old tabby (with some bengal?). We got her from the Cat's Protection league about 15months ago. She is missing about 1/4 of her left rear leg (birth defect I'm told).

Anyway, we are having problems with her being attacked by our neigbour's cat Bridey. Bridey is very affectionate towards humans but extremely aggressive towards other cats. Bridey used to break into our house and steal Tillie's food until we got a microchip catflap. She is an old cat (16 1/2) but very strong and part wild cat, perhaps contributing towards the aggression. 

Anyway, I was out in the garden today weeding and heard Tillie and Bridey fighting. I knew that they fought, but could not believe the ferocity of it - Bridey was going for Tillie's throat. I could barely contain my rage and grabbed Bridey and threw her back over the fence. 

Tillie has behavioural problems that I think are exacerbated by Bridey. She has to be supervised in the house as she will wee on soft furnishings (or this morning, I turned my back for a moment and she went on the mat at the front door). She didn't do that when we got her and only started after we moved here, a little over a year ago. 

Is there anything that can be done. At present we have a wonderfully affectionate and funny cat who is terrorised by our neighbour's cat causing a whole raft of behavioural problems. 

Thankyou in advance!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you spoken to Bridey's owners? Maybe they could help a bit. 

Other than that the best thing you can do is cat proof yor garden - none in or out or make a secure cat run so Tillie is safe.


----------



## bob280784 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I have a really good relationship with my neighbour - she actually went halfs on the microchip catflap. Cat proofing the garden would be really difficult - it's very large with old, established hedges etc.

I'll speak to my neighbour later on today, but as far as I am aware, Bridey has a history of breaking into other people's houses and not getting on with other cats.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Our staffie works for us, no other cats come anywhere near the garden


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> Our staffie works for us, no other cats come anywhere near the garden


lol :biggrin::001_rolleyes:


----------



## bob280784 (May 27, 2009)

Lol!

Funny thing is that Bridey loves dogs. My neighbour has a labrador x lurcher who she regularly tries to curl up on! It's just other cats she cannot stand.

Jonathan


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes but our staffie hates cats, apart from his own! It's weird he loves our cats and they love him but if a strange cat even looks at the garden he's straight out and barking like a lunatic


----------

